# Who uses what to control carpenter ants outside the home?



## pwcopy (Aug 27, 2017)

There are tons of products from big box stores and DIY online retailers. I want something I can apply on a regular basis. I'm too old to dig a trench around the perimeter of my house. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Carpenter ants like wet wood. Do you have wood mulch that they eat?
We use insecticide from Lowe’s that is a bottle that attaches to a garden hose. It meters itself out and a bottle is enough to go around the house 10 to 15 feet out.


----------



## pwcopy (Aug 27, 2017)

Old Thomas said:


> Carpenter ants like wet wood. Do you have wood mulch that they eat?
> We use insecticide from Lowe’s that is a bottle that attaches to a garden hose. It meters itself out and a bottle is enough to go around the house 10 to 15 feet out.


Carpenter ants attacked the rim joist of my house a few years ago. I'm hyper vigilant about them now. What is brand and name of the product from Lowes that you use? Thank u.


----------



## RTFD (Jun 23, 2021)

I have used BioAdvance Carpenter Ant and Termite killer concentrate. You have to mix it with water per label directions.

I got rid of a massive amount of them around the house after the 2nd application. Just spray 2 feet out from the foundation and 1-2 feet up the side of the house.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

It is a Bayer product, it is in a blue bottle that connects to a hose.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/BAYER-ADVANCED-Complete-32-fl-oz-Insect-Killer/3005441


We get a big refill and use the bottle again. It will spray all the way around our house with less than a bottle.


----------



## User02 (Sep 17, 2015)

We use to have a problem with carpenter ants out here in the countryside. Not only would they get into my home, but I'd frequently see long trains of them on the sidewalks and driveway and I'd find them in our basement, and in our firewood racks. 

I started using this stuff from Home Depot.. Every spring, I walk around the outside of the house and spay the area were the ground meats the outside of the home.. I also give each of our firewood racks one or two spritz's before storing the rack of wood in the back yard.

This stuff works, and keeps working all summer long.. One application and done.








Spectracide Ant Shield 1 gal. Ready-to-Use Insect Killer HG-51301-5 - The Home Depot


The power is in your hands to keep your landscape in line - unleash it with Spectracide lawn and garden products. Our easy-to-use, fast-acting insect, lawn disease and weed control solutions help you tame lawn and landscape invaders with incredible pest-punishing power. Take command with...



www.homedepot.com


----------

